# Live logging von Remote



## OnDemand (28. Sep 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich deploye auf Glassfish und habe einen remote Testserver. Nun lasse ich da meine Programme arbeiten und möchte dem Log zuschauen. Bisher muss ich entweder cia SFTP das Logfile alle paar Sekunden aktualisieren oder aber ich logge mich ins Glassfish Admin ein und rufe da den Log auf, dieser wird dann live in einem Browserfenster dargestellt.

Nun hab ich aber keine Lust mich permanent neu einloggen zu müssen, weil der Timeout mal wieder kam. Kennt jemand eine andere Lösung wie ich meinen remote-Log stetig im Auge behalten kann?


----------



## tommysenf (28. Sep 2016)

http://log4jremotelogging.blogspot.de


----------

